# (MAD)-MADRID



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

I m going to start with a few pics of my trip.

I'm living in the northem part of Spain, the called Green Spain (La España verde)Here you can see the typical landscapes (sorry for the movement, the pics were taken from the coach)














































This is Lerma (Burgos) in the middle of the way between Santander and Madrid and a bus stop for 20 min.




























Mountains at 120km away from Madrid:




























And finally... Madrid:

Chanmartín Tube Station (4 floors):



















Plaza Colón (Columbus Square):



















A huge spanish flag in the middle of the square:




























A general view of the place. On blackground, National Library:










Columbus Statue:










National Library:





































Plaza Cibeles:










Bank of Spain:



















Instituto Cervantes (It's the official Institute of spreading spanish around the world). It's called like that in honour of the Quixot Writer : Miguel de Cervantes.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Metropolis building













































































































Annexe building of Spanish Parliament and Spanish Parliament:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

In Puerta del Sol ("Sun gate")



















To be continued


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Ow man thanks for the pictures, I am leaving for Madrid tomzzz


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow so beautiful. Madrid has got such a nice vibe 
Thanks for the tour and pics.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Now, let's go for a walk in the old town (Ausburg Madrid = El Madrid de los Austrias)!










A shop for tourist:














































Plaza Mayor:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Military Cathedral




























Italian Culture Institute

























































Madrid Cathedral : La Almudena


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

cool thread


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for these great pictures and for bringing back good memories from my recent trip to this beautiful city.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

@Alitezar: Madrid is the city which never sleep. Thank you very much for your post.Hope your visit us!

@Eklips: Thank you for your posting 

@DenverDane: Your reportages of Madrid were superb, i enjoyed watching them.Thank you


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Royal Palace:




























Madrid's stormy sky:























































Plaza de Oriente (Orient square: between Royal Palace and National Opera)
































































National Opera:





































National Opera facade




























Gran Vía:





































Plaza de Callao:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Ministry of Agriculture:




























Atocha Train Station























































In Atocha Station, a train exploded in these platforms:



















Monuments in honour of 11-M victims ( We never forget yours!)


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

wow, i love this city. my favorite in the world.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

The new photo's are also great mate! I really love them! At 12 o clock i am in Madrid, i can't wait.:banana:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^I hope you'll have a great time here in Madrid 

Nice pictures Frozen thanks kay:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for your comments 

@Skylern : I'm finishing my degree on july and I seriously think on moving to Madrid. I love this city


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gorgeous, the plaza Mayor :drool:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Telefónica Building:










Press Association Building:









































































Sunset from Templo de Debod
































































MetroSur:























































Atocha Station (inside)again:










High Speed Trains


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Museo Reina Sofía:










The enlargement of the museum by Jean Nouvel:






















































































































Calderón de la Barca Theatre:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Gorgeous!

In regards to the very last picture, the Glorieta del Carlos V is really too plain. They shold build a huge statue of him in the middle of the Circle. He is after all the first monarch of a united Spain.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Calle Preciados, one of the busiest streets in the world. On the background, La puerta del sol and the regional government:










Chueca, Madrid's gay area:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Arapels and DonQui!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Parque del buen Retiro:














































Puerta de Alcalá /Alcalá Gate


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

again, great shots!

But, one of my least favorit part of Madrid is the Castellana north of the Plaza Colon. They should remodel that all together and make it the Champs-Elysee of Madrid.

other than that, fantastic and gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

woww I love MADRID!!!! is fantastic!!!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrid... What a gorgeous city, really really underrated here!

But you see, in Spain the food is REALLY weird, they have those Raciones and Tapas that ain't proper meals and uh, dunno, if you go beyond that you'll just get pizza or junk food, one day I ate twice (lunch and dinner) at the same mcdonald's! And it was in this one to be more specific:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

@Schmidt: Hahaha, it's a very centric mcdonalds! You are right, Madrid is one of the most underrated cities. It has a wonderful architecture but is completly unknown.
Tapas are typical meal for picking up when people go out. But in spanish homes, people eat 1st and 2nd dishes.
Hope you enjoyed here and we hope you for another visit! 

@El palmesano: Me too, i fell in love with this wonderfull city!

@DonQui: I agree with you, Plaza Colon and Paseo de Recoletos is one of my fav. parts of Madrid too


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Oooooh!!! my city!!! 

I love Madrid...!!  

Precioso reportaje te felicito de verdad...!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias por escribir aquí, Pavel


----------



## XADE (Feb 13, 2005)

Bastante completo el reportaje de Madrid, ánimo 




Saludos!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, Madrid looks like the "Green Spain" in your pics. Was there a heavy rainfall?

Excellent thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

gonzo said:


> Wow, Madrid looks like the "Green Spain" in your pics. Was there a heavy rainfall?
> 
> Excellent thread.


It has a dry clima (about 400-500 mm). Green Spain is +1000-1200mm

@Thank you for your comments


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^I know Madrid isn't in "Green Spain", it just looks greener in your photos than it was when I went one summer (July/August).


----------



## MADA (Jul 16, 2005)

schmidt said:


> Madrid... What a gorgeous city, really really underrated here!
> 
> But you see, in Spain the food is REALLY weird, they have those Raciones and Tapas that ain't proper meals and uh, dunno, if you go beyond that you'll just get pizza or junk food, one day I ate twice (lunch and dinner) at the same mcdonald's! And it was in this one to be more specific:


Raciones and Tapas are not eaten in serious, they are "tentempies", that is aperitive.

They are small plates of codfish, jamon, garlic sausage, calamaries, calluses… that are taken before the food of the noon that in Madrid is to 3 of afternoon.


----------



## MADA (Jul 16, 2005)

Great work Frozen


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ ^^ 

Thank you for your comment


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

i enjoyed watching you pictures! This month is stayed for 8 day's in Madrid I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

keep it up please - the Spanish capital is beautiful


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Madrid is one amazing city. So much life on the streets. Planning on going back soon.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Frozen, thanks for your pictures, they are beautiful! Plus Madrid is really an impressive place. Do you have more maybe of the new modern buildings, for example, Thyssen, Hotel Puerta América and something like that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you for your comments guys  Madrid is the openest city I know because most people come from other spanish/foreign parts.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Some quick pixs, Javicuenca:

Hotel Puerta América










Museo Thyssen:











Museo Reina Sofía by Jean Nouvel:



















The new terminal 4 in the Barajas airport:










Sorry for repeating some of the pix from other thread. Next time I´ll look for something new. Hope you like the new Madrilean arquitecture.


----------



## alvaro_urbano (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Lovely indeed .


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Really nice!


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Madrid is so beautiful it must be held responsible for making other cities look ridiculously ugly.


----------

